# Valeting supplies.



## chisai

Came across a wee unit in Renfrew today as I foraged around a breakers that does waxes etc, make their own. Does anyone know about it? A bloke gave me a wee pot of their 'angel wax' and he is giving me some tar remover next week to try. I had been in asking if they did Tardis as I am running out. Seem a decent enough bunch and I will report back on how I get on.


----------



## Grizzle

Sounds like Anchem.


----------



## alan_mcc

Yup, anchem make angelwax and are based in Glasgow iirc?


----------



## chisai

Anchem sounds about right, the way the bloke said it to me I thought it was Ink something.
Heard anything about their stuff, is it worth a wee shot of any of it?


----------



## Grizzle

chisai said:


> Heard anything about their stuff, is it worth a wee shot of any of it?


ehhhh...yeh i'll my comments on this i think lol.


----------



## mkv

Grizzle said:


> ehhhh...yeh i'll my comments on this i think lol.


Wideo!!!!.....:lol:


----------



## Grizzle

mkv said:


> Wideo!!!!.....:lol:


haha shut up!! :lol::lol:


----------



## mkv

Gotta laugh after the day the 2 of us have had!


----------



## M4D YN

mkv said:


> Gotta laugh after the day the 2 of us have had!


sounds gay


----------



## Mick

M4D YN said:


> sounds gay


:lol: trust you. love it :thumb:


----------



## mkv

M4D YN said:


> sounds gay


aww Scott...You upset you were not invited!....:lol:
Nah, just 1 of those days that everything seems to go wrong..


----------



## Grizzle

mkv said:


> aww Scott...You upset you were not invited!....:lol:


exactly what it is lol


----------



## 47p2

HAs anyone tried the Anchem products?

Any reports on them?

Cheers

John


----------



## chisai

I've got a few of their products and am very impressed with them as an amateur.
Fast Foam... foams up great, nice and thick and very economical. 
Hyper shampoo... used it through my lance and it gives a great foam, very slippy, nice smell and, again, very economical.
Both foam and shampoo are used at 1/2 inch in bottle and topped up to full. Foam, rinse, foam, wash with mitt, rinse on 2 cars.
Tar remover.... very effective, cheap enough.
Wheel cleaner... absolutely blown away by this, and family and friends also.
Angel wax...nice to use, easy to apply, no residue. Only used it last week-end on my brothers Merc so can't comment on how long it lasts.
I've got their H2GO to use as well, windscreen slippy stuff like Rain-X but effective at lower speeds I'm told.
Leather cleaner, decent stuff and smells like leather.

If you want some samples let me know and you can have some of mine.


----------



## Dougster

I'm glad the foam lance is still going strong!!

I'd be interested in trying some of the wheel cleaner but have a gallon of Smart Wheels and Billberry still to use.


----------



## Derek Mc

OOOhhhhhh ,,,,, got an address for them might drop in and see them at some point I need some new things to play with,,,,,


----------



## ross-1888

there stuff is pretty good. was a bit disappointed with there foam. but im due to give them to make me up some wheel cleaner


----------



## 47p2

Thanks for the replies guys, I'm going to order a few items and see how I get on with them.

Support your local companies :wave:


----------



## chisai

Dougster said:


> I'm glad the foam lance is still going strong!!
> 
> I'd be interested in trying some of the wheel cleaner but have a gallon of Smart Wheels and Billberry still to use.


Still going Dougster.

His wheel cleaner is great stuff, very similar or even the same as Bilberry.

John's a smashing bloke and will be more than happy to chat about their products.
I've not tried the plastic dressing yet but that will happen.
I'll 2nd the support local businesses.

Derek, if you know Renfrew and the road to the ferry, turn left at the lights, go right down towards Christies scrap and take a right just before it towards Renfrew breakers. Anchem is up near the end of the units.


----------



## Derek Mc

Magic matey I do know that road!


----------



## ChuckH

Can We have the details of this company ? Im needing a fair few articles over the coming weeks.. Graham Is this the place You were telling Me about for foam ??;..................


----------



## chisai

Don't know if it's the done thing in publishing non-contributors details on the forum but I reckon if you google them they will show up.


----------



## Dougster

How hard is it?


----------



## chisai

Now that's pretty cool. and accurate.


----------



## JJ_

Hmm I might get some stuff looks interesting.


----------



## Grizzle

ChuckH said:


> Can We have the details of this company ? Im needing a fair few articles over the coming weeks.. Graham Is this the place You were telling Me about for foam ??;..................


Thats the place mate :thumb:


----------



## 47p2

I ordered a few items from Anchem and they arrived a couple of days ago.

5 litres Hyper Shampoo
5 litres Red Mist Wheel Cleaner
5 litres Hyperwax
Angel Wax
Bilberry Wheel Wax

I've tried the shampoo, wheel cleaner and hyperwax and am delighted with the results. Once I can get my cars back into the garage I will try the waxes and see how they compare to the 50/50 I am using at the moment.


----------



## ChuckH

Nice one Thanks Fellas !!


----------



## Spoony

Also Chuck take a look at Nielson Chemicals. They do a great range of products and its good stuff.


----------



## Dougster

It's "Nielsen Chemicals" (dot COM) if you wish to search for it on your own................

Spoony: Choice, still waiting.


----------



## ross-1888

whats with the severe bumping of neilsen chemicals all of a sudden lol lol.

someones getting a wee side note from vincent lol


----------



## Grizzle

ross-1888 said:


> whats with the severe bumping of neilsen chemicals all of a sudden lol lol.
> 
> someones getting a wee side note from vincent lol


a note???
probably a full pad lol.


----------



## Spoony

ross-1888 said:


> whats with the severe bumping of neilsen chemicals all of a sudden lol lol.
> 
> someones getting a wee side note from vincent lol


I wish I was! Just what I've been using atm and finding it incredible value for money for great results. The glass cleaner is like £11 for 5L and the APC is about £9 for 5L can't ssay any fairer that that really for the results it produces. Honestly if it were me using in bulk its what I'd go for. Having tried autosmart comparable products (Glass Cleaner & G101) I'd probably sway to the Nielsen Chemicals.


----------



## Dougster

Expect a snake popping out the grass soon!!

Vincent is looking into full DW supporter status for Nielsen but in the meantime I'll continue to comment on the FREE samples I have been given.

If anyone wants his details they are on the web-site.

Apologies if I broke any rules.

P.S. Spoony, we have 16" Audi A3 alloys (great tyres) you need to have a look at.


----------



## ross-1888

ive tried a few neilsen products too. and get on quite well with vincent. 

some of there stuff is good and some not so good. 

The plus side with him is that his stuff is cheaper and if your buying in bulk your saving a few quid. 

some of the stuff he does is better than as stuff and some of it isnt.


----------



## Spoony

ross-1888 said:


> ive tried a few neilsen products too. and get on quite well with vincent.
> 
> some of there stuff is good and some not so good.
> 
> The plus side with him is that his stuff is cheaper and if your buying in bulk your saving a few quid.
> 
> some of the stuff he does is better than as stuff and some of it isnt.


Did you try thath liquid gold polish Ross? If so what did you make of it? Not so certain I'm getting on with it atm.


----------



## Derek Mc

Dougster said:


> Vincent is looking into full DW supporter status for Nielsen but in the meantime I'll continue to comment on the FREE samples I have been given.
> 
> If anyone wants his details they are on the web-site.


I have me the AS guy at my old work, never met Vincent but am always open to spend some dosh so if anyone wants to recommend a particular product I would not be averse to seeking some out and parting with some hard earned :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888

Spoony said:


> Did you try thath liquid gold polish Ross? If so what did you make of it? Not so certain I'm getting on with it atm.


no. He offered me it but the price was way too much. he offered me it im sure it was lik £20-£30 for the 5ltr and tbh i can get srp and other things like that for a lot less.

plus i didnt know wether it was abrasive or what so.

how are youu applying it ?


----------



## Spoony

Derek Mc said:


> I have me the AS guy at my old work, never met Vincent but am always open to spend some dosh so if anyone wants to recommend a particular product I would not be averse to seeking some out and parting with some hard earned :thumb:


- Blue II Glass cleaner is good.
- Brilliance - Tyre and trim dressing is good albeit a bit messy applying by hand I'd wear gloves
- Wash and Wax is good and a shampoo is a shampoo
- Choice interior and engine dressing dilutable to 3:1 depending what kind of finish you want (Matt/Glossy)
- Tar & Glue is as good as if not better than tardis.

Thats about all I've played with so far.


----------



## Spoony

ross-1888 said:


> no. He offered me it but the price was way too much. he offered me it im sure it was lik £20-£30 for the 5ltr and tbh i can get srp and other things like that for a lot less.
> 
> plus i didnt know wether it was abrasive or what so.
> 
> how are youu applying it ?


I know what you mean Ross. He gave a bottle of it (circa 500ml) to Dougster and I decanted around half to play with. I'm applying with MF applicator as I do with most liquids.

It does contain abrasives as the bottle says it contains mild cutting agents. Just doesn't seem to spread far on the paint but it does leave a nice clean finish.


----------



## Dougster

Vincent really went on about Liquid Gold but I tried it on the M5 and it was pants. ZERO beading.

The product doesn't really know what it is. Polish, Glaze, Wax


----------



## tamandlee

Dougster said:


> How hard is it?


how did you sort that out, that is pretty cool  :thumb:


----------



## ross-1888

Dougster said:


> Vincent really went on about Liquid Gold but I tried it on the M5 and it was pants. ZERO beading.
> 
> The product doesn't really know what it is. Polish, Glaze, Wax


yeah. vincent when i first met him, raved on about how this was a "great" polish, just the usual speel you get from someone trying to sell youu something. It contains CARNUABA lol.. was his words. that was plenty for me lol


----------



## Mick

tamandlee said:


> how did you sort that out, that is pretty cool  :thumb:


easy peasy :thumb:


----------



## tamandlee

mick1985 said:


> easy peasy :thumb:


lol, thank you!!!


----------



## Dougster

ross-1888 said:


> yeah. vincent when i first met him, raved on about how this was a "great" polish, just the usual speel you get from someone trying to sell youu something. It contains CARNUABA lol.. was his words. that was plenty for me lol


Just found out the price of it today (Vincent dropped buy and went away happy! ) so I AINT complaining for what it does!!

Spoony being Spoony could smell the chemicals from about a mile away and swung past for some Blue II.

He was a MASSIVE help today and cleaned the back of ONE alloy (he was too busy trying to keep his trendy t-shirt clean.)

So a non-productive day (as we had other things to attend to) but I did give the place a wee tidy up. (HTC Hero's camera is pants and shelving will be straightened out as soon as we stop having earthquakes)


----------



## ross-1888

vincent drove past me tonight. a mate of mine stays a few doors down from him was up cleaning his cars and gave him a wave. will get in contact to get some glass cleaner to try


----------



## Dougster

Just buy a gallon of Blue II.

Trust me it's good.


----------



## Spoony

You know me if not in work or seeing the gf then I'm always doing something detailing related!


----------



## Dougster

"something detailing related"

Aye, standing about talking about it...............lazy ****er  

What wax do you want on your new rims?


----------



## JJ_

Dougster said:


>


How many rolls of 3m tape do you have :doublesho :lol:


----------



## Spoony

Dougster said:


> "something detailing related"
> 
> Aye, standing about talking about it...............lazy ****er
> 
> What wax do you want on your new rims?


Very much so! I'd say I cleaned 1 and a half wheels front and back today, which isn't bad going really! I'm just as bad anytime I've went and seen Gordon and dave kg, standing about suits me lol


----------



## Dougster

JJ_ said:


> How many rolls of 3m tape do you have :doublesho :lol:


Plenty more.

You wanna buy some?


----------



## caledonia

Spoony said:


> Very much so! I'd say I cleaned 1 and a half wheels front and back today, which isn't bad going really! *I'm just as bad anytime I've went and seen Gordon and dave kg, standing about suits me* lol


Believe me that will change the next time your over :devil: We will have you working good and hard.

:lol:

Gordon.


----------



## Dougster

Gordon he even commented that he'd just cut his nails today...........

Just stick him on tea making duties. (if he gets up in time)


----------



## caledonia

He like to be dominated.
But tea duties it is. :lol:
Better if it was coffee thou.

[email protected] sorry Stu I forgot that you did not wish anyone to know.


----------



## Spoony

Lmao...

Hadn't been about as I've been at the zoo all day but that certainly made me lol. Terrific banter!


----------



## Dougster

He went to the zoo...............

Did you happen to see any of the rare Black Cherokee species? I was fighting one all day.

Back for more action tomorrow unless I can find a vet to put both of us out our utter misery.


----------



## DCE

Dougster said:


> Vincent is looking into full DW supporter status for Nielsen but in the meantime I'll continue to comment on the FREE samples I have been given.


Unfortunately this won't be his decision.

I did some work for the company who runs the Nielsen brand and explicitly and repeatedly told them they need to get a dedicated presence on here.

That was April.

Go figure.


----------



## Clark @ PB

We were given a few of the waxes and wheel sealant to try out back in the summer - they all smelled really nice, were easy to use and for the price they were decent enough, although not anything better than we currently use or stock


----------



## Del-GTi

alan_mcc said:


> Yup, anchem make angelwax and are based in Glasgow iirc?


Hi folks,

anyone know if these guys are still in business?

Website seems to be down and I had kept them in mind for the next time I needed snowfoam.

Cheers

Del
:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Del-GTi said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> anyone know if these guys are still in business?
> 
> Website seems to be down and I had kept them in mind for the next time I needed snowfoam.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Del
> :thumb:


Sure are still in business.

I went and seen John today and had a good chat. Top bloke.


----------



## chisai

Still going strong, give them a phone during the week. 0141 886 6732


----------



## chisai

Quicker for me to pick up a phone and call than e-mail. Maybe I just type slow.


----------



## Del-GTi

Nice one.

Are they open at the weekend?


----------



## chisai

Nope Monday to Friday only. You want some foam though? I've got some that's been in my shed if you want that. You can have it if you collect. At work in Paisley and home in Hillington. Had it a while now, does it de-grade?
In fact, Saturday pm I'm not far from their unit. I'll be at Renfrew swimming pool if that's any good till about 4pm.


----------



## Del-GTi

Thanks very much for the offer. Doesn't look like the weather is gonna be that good this weekend though. Not in a rush to get it.

I really appreciate the offer though.

Del

:thumb:


----------



## angelw

robtech said:


> well after a few months of emailing they wont answer so ive had to take 1000s of pounds of business to another supplier.not impressed at all some of us dont have time to be visiting suppliers in person or phoning places hence why we have email these days...if a company cant answer emails wanting to give them business in the year 2011 then sorry they dont deserve to be in business


not like me to not respond to emails,robtech pm on the way .
the anchem site is down,but 
our other site is operating normally .


----------



## robtech

soz was a bit Victor meldrew mode when i stupidly wrote that last post.All the best .


----------



## Spoony

To be fair when I pm'd John he was quick to respond and also ansewered the phone to give me some helpful directions.

Gave some of the stuff a whirl at the weekend and it's top notch


----------



## chisai

Spoony said:


> Gave some of the stuff a whirl at the weekend and it's top notch


Is that not what I told you....


----------



## David

can anyone recommend any products that neilson are better than autosmart at? price not really an issue as such

i drive past a place in Harthill that is the neilson depot - im tempted to go in but havent a clue what to ask for or know if im being taken to the cleaners (literally or not, you decide )

cheers lads


----------



## Spoony

David said:


> can anyone recommend any products that neilson are better than autosmart at? price not really an issue as such
> 
> i drive past a place in Harthill that is the neilson depot - im tempted to go in but havent a clue what to ask for or know if im being taken to the cleaners (literally or not, you decide )
> 
> cheers lads


Blue 2 window cleaner is decent. Their aio type polish, gold I think is alright. Apc and wheel cleaner all do the job. Speak to Vincent at Nielsen he will help you put and may even do some samples


----------



## David

cheers mate, the guys name above the door is Ian from what i remember, im down harthill way twice a week so i will pop in

stuff like window cleaner is what im after as its for vans, so don't need AIO polishes and waxes lol


----------



## Dougster

A big thanks to John at Anchem today,

He sorted me out nicely when my supplies ran low!!

What an Angel!! 

PS Ian Wilson's name is over the door at Neilsen but it's Vincent that you want to talk to.


----------

